# Show & Festival Reports



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2006)

It occurred to me many of us that are talented . . . leaves me out . . . participate in shows and festivals, juried and not, where we sell our wears. In our neck of the woods, Western North Carolina, there is something most every weekend. I thought it might be appropriate to share what we know and what we learn at these venues. Therefore, I propose a thread that discusses shows and festivals across the country.

1. Let everyone know the basic five pieces of information: who, what, where, when, and juried or not.

2. Tell us about the show. Give us your opinion, good or bad.

3. Local contact information and Website.

4. What are the local accomodations like.

Tell us about your lastest event . . .


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2006)

Grovewood Gallery & Sunset Mountain Craft Festival

Stephen's Score: 9
Schedule: 2006 - June 3&4
Juried: Don't know
Accommodations: No problem! Stay at the Inn, or one of the many surrounding B'nBs or a traditional hotel.
Contact info:
Grovewood Gallery
111 Grovewood Rd.
Asheville, NC 28804
828-253-77651

Grovewood Gallery is part of the historic Grove Park Inn complex in Asheville, North Carolina. The Inn, a masterpiece of craftsmanship in and of itself, is a year around destination for those willing to pay the tariff. The Grovewood Gallery is home to an extraordinary collection of exquisite craft, sculpture, and handcrafted furniture. For the gallery to accept your work is an honor. Attached to the gallery are artisans of the first order to include a woodworker who makes commission pieces and furniture for the inn, a glass artisan of extreme talent, a flute maker (really! I don't mean bamboo flutes like I make . . . I mean real symphony quality instruments!) who demonstrates a level of expertise I will never know, . . . and others.

Though Patrice and I got away without spending ourselves into bankruptcy, it wasn't from a lack of quality pieces to buy. Many Lumberjocks would feel right at home . . . . not me perse, but you guys! There was an array of very talented carvers and turners, as well as a couple of furniture makers. Every product deserved the haughty price tag with which it was associated.

As I was only a shopper, I don't know about the mechanics of the show or costs to maintain a booth. See contact and web info above.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2006)

Blue Ridge BBQ Craft Festival

Stephen's Score: 2 (Only because it was a nice day away from work and my wife was with me)
Schedule: 2006 - June 9&10
Juried: No
Accommodations: Maybe . . . make reservations early . . . got a tent?
Contact info:
Foothills Craft Fair
2753 Lynn Road, Suite A
Tryon, NC, 28782

For those who don't me, I'm an absolute fool of BBQ . . . heck, I've got some pig soak'n up hickory smoke right now! Frankly, I've had better roadkill cooked on the manifold of my pickup truck. In fact, the whole food situation just plain sucked. I could go into gruesome detail, but I'll spare you . . .

The crafts were, for the most part, just stuff those without talent do by rote while watching endless reruns of Law and Order. I don't mean to demean such work, but it's for giving to relatives at Christmas, not selling to out-of-town folks at a festival. Shoot, that's my expertise level, but I at least know it! There were three woodworkers. One with a mishmash of amateur turnings, and two stick carvers. Understand, I just last week began thinking about whittling "wood spirits," and if I'm not any better than the first guy, I'll just wound myself badly enough to keep me from picking up a knife ever again. Then there was this other guy . . .

The other carver had it figured out. What he was doing there amongst the amateurs I'll never know. His sticks sported spirits and animal likenesses witnesseth superb quality and talent. He and he alone, made the hour's drive (each way) to Tryon (NC) worthwhile. As Patrice and I already have walking sticks (see stupid stick story elsewhere), we left without a purchase.

Not ever, ever, again!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

this is (was) the oldest forum topic. It looked pretty sad/pathetic all the way at the end of the list - Last post on it was 2,243 days ago. Thought I'd revive it!  

at least its better than a forum about:

1. republicans suck and are ruining this country
2. democrats suck and are ruining this country
3. a certain LJ sucks and is ruining this website
4. I'm a troll and am ruining this website

Happy August!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with 1 thru 4. But I disagree with #5 and you should probobly be banned for it!!! ;-)


----------

